#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Firmware VG5611

## fhayashi

Boa noite galera, 

apanhando aqui para achar um firmware para o modem vg5611 da tplink. Só achei o do vg5612 mas não aceita no vg5611

Alguém teria?

----------


## marcospaulodecampos

Boa tarde amigo, conseguiu o firmware?

----------


## fhayashi

Nada ainda amigo

----------


## marcospaulodecampos

Caso consiga fazer o Backup da Firmware do modem podemos modificar.
Você consegue fazer o backup, tenho um equipamento aqui.

----------


## trevizoli

Alguém conseguiu essa firmware????

----------


## trevizoli

Se for ajudar alguém....esse modem na verdade é este modelo

https://service-provider.tp-link.com/xdsl/vn020-f3v

----------


## trevizoli

Eu consegui um firmware que não está desbloqueado, mas se alguém souber editar, eu mando e basta tirar o index.html dele...e já era

----------

